# Installer in Dallas



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I just signed up onto the forum and figured I'd introduce myself. My name is Dan and I own a small shop in Wylie, north of Dallas TX. I've been an installer for 10 years and specialize in custom fabrication.

If anyone needs anything just shoot me an email!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

UngaroCD said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just signed up onto the forum and figured I'd introduce myself. My name is Dan and I own a small shop in Wylie, north of Dallas TX. I've been an installer for 10 years and specialize in custom fabrication.
> 
> ...


Hey Dan,

Please post up some pix of your work. A good installer in Dallas is what MANY of us are looking for.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Please post up some pix of your work. A good installer in Dallas is what MANY of us are looking for.


Agreed...Dan, I'd love to see some pics of past projects. Also, can you PM me your contact info? I'm trying to get in contact with a bunch of the local reputable shops.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Some nice stuff on your page.

Projects

I'd personally like to see some pics of your front stage work.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Se7en said:


> Some nice stuff on your page.
> 
> Projects
> 
> I'd personally like to see some pics of your front stage work.


Agreed.


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a few pictures of some pillar tweeter locations that sound really good. Every car is going to require a different setup due to its reflections, but these work most of the time. I'll post some pics of them tonight when I have more time. Otherwise, there are some pictures of past projects on my website.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

the last pic of the EVO.... Some how smoking coming out of that part of the car, when there is are amps back there, it is usually not a good thing.


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

Ha haha, yeah, the smoke always gets a comment. For giggles we put a smoke machine in the car. It's hard to understand why until you see it with all the lighting stobing through it. It was a fun car.

Most front speakers end up being mounted in their factory locations per customer's wishes, but here are a couple I was given some freedom with:

This is a 2-way high mid and high setup built into the a-pillars. This is probably one of the best sounding cars I've ever worked on. This guy was only interested in quality. He had me build a ported enclosure for a 13" Focal sub in the passenger kick. I was skeptical, but it sounded phenomenal.










With the grill.....









Relocated the tweeters to the pillars as opposed to the top mount on the dash. There is a curve in the pillar, so I took a mold of the pillar and built a grill that pressure fit into the opening, retaining the curve.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Excellent work!


----------



## inspector1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan, I need help with an installation. I am in McKinney. Where is your shop located. I have a BMW m roadster that I need to install amp, HU, speakers, etc......do you have interest in doing this? have you worked on BMW's? 

Let me know

thx


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

Update! We have opened our store in McKinney! We will be filling in more inventory in the next week or so. We already have some RE, Pioneer and Precision Power equipment. The Hybrid Audio speakers should arrive tomorrow, and the Phoenix Gold shortly thereafter. Stop by and give us notes when you get a chance!!!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

A local HAT, RE and PG dealer? Baller!

What's the address to the shop Dan? I'd love to come by this week and check it out.


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

We are at 192 Industrial Blvd #102 McKinney, TX 75069


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Cool man, you going to be there tomorrow?


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

All day long! 10-8 ish.....still working on what our hours will be.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Cool, I might drop by later in the day if I get a chance. I have to build two boxes tomorrow.


----------



## photomike72 (Nov 20, 2011)

Good info to know!!

Will swing by and check you guys out soon.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

I sent a message via your website about having a box built for my Del Sol. I planned on using a stealthbox but I would rather have something built locally. I started on the car a few years ago but my back won't let me finish properly so rather than half ass the rest of the install I think it would be nice to have a trustworthy local shop finish it for me.


----------



## photomike72 (Nov 20, 2011)

Stopped by and talked to these guys yesterday based on this thread. Will be going back when I need my other work done.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## HornsFan420 (Feb 13, 2012)

UngaroCD said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just signed up onto the forum and figured I'd introduce myself. My name is Dan and I own a small shop in Wylie, north of Dallas TX. I've been an installer for 10 years and specialize in custom fabrication.
> 
> ...


I just gave y'all a call about installing an Alarm in my 2000 Chevy Truck! Spoke with Steve, very knowledgeable! I'll be bringing my truck to you guys in March when I have some free time!

Nate.


----------



## UngaroCD (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Nate! Steve is a good guy and really knows his stuff. I'm thankful he joined the team.

As a side note, we will be relocating to a new location in Plano at the beginning of April. We are putting everything have into this new store, so I hope you DIY guys and gals take some time to stop by and check us out!

Sent via my phone because at&t saw fit to let me.


----------

